# Fishing Magazines



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been posted as a topic previously, but I'm interested in what fishing magazines everyone is buying these days...

I'm a current subscriber with Modern Fishing, but while the quality of the publication is second to none in terms of the editing, photos etc. I really think that they're starting to spread their wings too far. It's trying to cater for every fisherman out there, with a mix of state rundowns, holiday/tourism features, tackle rundowns that read like a brochure, etc. etc.

For a change, I picked up the Sport Fishing Marine and Trailer Boats Magazine and was pleasantly surprised. While the editing wasn't quite up to Modern Fishing Magazine standard, every article held appeal and the magazine seemed to have a strong feel for who their demographic was... I'll definitely be grabbing the next issue.

So what else does everybody buy? Or not buy....


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

I have just started to buy on a regular basis, bush to beach, and Qld fishing montly.
I enjoy them both. keeps me thinking wanting to get out and fish, even though i hardy wet the yak now-a-days.

Dave


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

If you buy Qld fishing Monthly on a regular basis you should think about the subscription. If you subscribe at the right time they often throw in some extra stuff. I recieved a fishing reel, cap and packet of gulp with my suscription. Pretty good deal when you look at the cost of the subscription.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't bought a fishing Magazine for at least 12 months.

I used to Buy the Qld Fishing Monthly and the NQ Fish and Boat, but in the end found I wasn't getting much out of them compared to the wealth of knowledge available on the web.

I occasionally pick one up at the newsagents when I see an article that I think might be of interest but then I don't see anything else in them to sway me and put them back.


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

c'mon people,

who else besides me, often just buys the mag(any mag) because it has something for free on the front?

i usually buy modern fishing mag, but have noticed lately that it has sorta drop of the main stream and wants to cater for everything fishy, which i guess is ok, but if i want to research boats, i'll buy a boat mag, ya know what i mean?

today i will pick up a mag have a flick through, if there is something that catches my eye, i'll buy it. usually tho, it's the free lure that does it for me. :lol:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Sport Fisherman is a quarterly mag that has just started with a dedicated kayak fishing section (about 10 pages).


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i have subscriptions to fishing world & NSW fishing monthly.. both great mags


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I subscribe to Bush n Beach and buy Fishing World every month(waiting for a great sub deal with this one ;-) )
I also buy Bass,Barra n Bream Digest from time to time and also pick up Aust.Adventure Angler when I see it witth 3 mags for the price of one.  
EG.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Modern Fishing always, Fishing World occasionaly if there's an article on a certain species/location/method of fishing that interests me, and I just started getting Fly Life. If you reckon the photo layout is good in Modern fishing, you should check out some of the quality fly fishing mags - some of the photos are works of art!

Rowan.


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

NSW Fishing Monthly is the only one I buy religiously these days. I'll buy other mags, but only if there's enough articles of interest to justify the cost.


----------



## Papasmurf (Dec 16, 2007)

western angler. as the name suggest it is a western australian magazine so it has heaps of good articles on places where i have a chance of fishing. it also has a good forum. (http://www.westernangler.com.au/forum/) 8) in the latest one there is a good article about a guy who kayak fishes for spanish macs and GTs off exmouth. :shock:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i buy Modern Fishing, Fishing World, SA Angler, Wild Coast Fishing, and the Fishing DVD magazine


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I have also noticed that modern fishing has dropped off a bit. I was about to subscribe but in the past few months i have looked at in the newsagent and bought another mag instead.

Free stuff is good. But crap free stuff is insulting why would i want a cheap lure that doesn't even swim?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Just grab any of them from the local library on the GC, only the current issue is not available for lending at any time, and DVDs are still attached if they have one attached


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I usually grab the occasional NSW fishing monthly but I hang out for the annual 'Tournament Angler Guide' released by the ABT. I find it to be the most helpful and informative mag - http://www.bream.com.au/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=303


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I buy NSW fishing monthly each month. At $5 its good value.

I only buy other mags when then are in the cheap bin at the local newsagent, i have found a lot of the stories to be repititous. bream on poppers, whiting on poppers, snapper on soft plastics, jewy on soft plastics etc

In truth I have probably learnt more here at AKFF then from the mags.

There is also an online kayakfishing publication out of the States that is ok.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm canceling my subscription at the end of this year. I now get my fill from this site. I like stories which I can relate to.....For example a post of one of our members catch a Marlin on a $79 combo from a Kayak or a bloke catching a huge pelagic on a hand line from a rusty tinnie. You know&#8230;&#8230; the type of stuff that happens to normal blokes but is hardly ever written about because it didn't happen using one of the sponsors latest expensive products etc.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> I'm canceling my subscription at the end of this year. I now get my fill from this site. I like stories which I can relate to.....For example a post of one of our members catch a Marlin on a $79 combo from a Kayak or a bloke catching a huge pelagic on a hand line from a rusty tinnie. You know&#8230;&#8230; the type of stuff that happens to normal blokes but is hardly ever written about because it didn't happen using one of the sponsors latest expensive products etc.


Yep Ill second that one. This site is it, as far as Im concerned. I am still subscribed to Qld Fishing Monthly, but find I draw less and less from it. It has some interesting articles but the recurring monthly sections are just infomercials for whatever brand that person is sponsored by. Egrell S10 springs to mind.

They are also guilty of recycling photos from one month to the next. Sometimes not even displayed at the same location. We all know they do that, but hows about a bit of attention to detail, so it doesnt look like they think we are complete morons. With the poor fishing this year, the reports on the areas that I fish are more of "here's what you can expect this month", than look what IS biting at the moment. I already know that.

If I really want to learn how to live bait, which leader to use, how to mount a sounder, whether a product is good, bad or whatever, I come here first. The mags never seem to tell you how to fish or how to use a product, just what you should buy. If I have a question I get ten different opinions within 24 hrs... for free and none of them because the person giving them is sponsored. There are also hundreds of questions I had never thought to ask or thought I already knew the answer. Ive been convinced otherwise on a good few after reading the variety of opinions others have. I have never met fishermen that are so passionate about what they do and so willing to share.

I think I would still be here, even if I had to subscribe and in contrast to my magazine subs, would see it as money well spent.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I have millions of mags, while some find them repeating I reference from them if needed ( Even if some topics have been covered before ). I aspire to be a freelance fishing journalist and do find some material poor quality, most however is top notch with even better photographs that accompany said articles. My favourites at the moment are Modern Fishing ( Submissions ), NSW Fishing Monthly ( Reports ), NAFA Annual ( Value for money ) and Freshwater Fishing ( Relation to topics )... Then again I have always been a sucker for the brand name, All the gear and no ******* idea.

My favourite style of food might differ to yours so add some salt if you wish, tax write offs the lot of them.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The mags are addictive and costly. I had to go cold turkey a couple of months ago but have found myself sneaking a hit every now and then. I don't know why though to tell you the truth, most of the time I can't identify with the location or the technique in regards to my local water. I find the stories and techniques discussed on line to be far more relevant. I think it must be all the fish pictures that suck me in to handing over the hard earned$$$$. Bloody porn!


----------



## noaksy (Apr 6, 2008)

my fave fishing mag would have to be fishing world, i get it every month its got a lot of good info in it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The AKFF is my wiki, my knowledge source, my QFM subscription is me enjoying the read while supporting local fishing print media!
I love QFM and if I had more play money, I'd buy all the magazines!!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I've had Modern Fishing subscriptions turn up for the last few Xmas'. I'm getting a bit tired of Starlo'N Bushy praise, as great a couple 'a blokes they are... You can only take so much... Then there is the "Stealth Factor" segment that I have been eagerly watching, hoping for a quality Kayak fishing episode... None, every bloody month the same article trying to convince boaties to get a great big Canoe they can take a mate out in to stare at the back of his head! All with a "It's not as bad as you think" attitude.... Please....

Then this month turns up and the whole team went on a Nomad charter!... I'm over it.. No one wants to see that stuff... :twisted:

7 mags to go, then a hint for something else.. 8)


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Modern fishing and Australian Adventure Angler all the way!!! (only hey AAA when its in a 3 for 1 pack, 8) )


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I used to go crazy and get most of them, around about 6 a month, now I limit myself to:

Tasmanian Fishing and Boating News (out every 2 months)
Tasmanian Sportsfisher (out every 2 months)
The Fishing DVD

And since they have started their Yak Fisher section - Sport Fishing (quarterly production)

The missus is happy I have gone from spending $40 per month to about $10 per month averaged out.

To be honest I started to find Modern Fishing and Fishing World to become very repetative and often to Baramundi centric, so leaving them on the news stand wasn't too much of a challenge in the end.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

i buy Modern Fishing, Fishing World, SA Angler, Wild Coast Fishing modern fishing if it has some thing of interest.


----------

